# Does anybody have alder cones in non shrimp tank?



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

I have IAL in my nano fish tank. I'm wondering if alder cones release more tannins than IAL. Are they good?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have them. About the same as IAL but not a mess. They are perfect for tanks with shrimp.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Do you boil them a bit before adding in tanks?


I'm kind of thinking about starting a shrimp tank, probably a 7 gallon cube. But when I'm thinking about getting a new filer, light and such, I don't think I should :-D


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't boil them. Just plop in the tank. I have this tank and really like it. I did add an internal filter instead of having the UGF. Incredibly clear glass and lights grow plants really well. Holds closer to eight gallons.

SC380 Semi-Circle 7.4G Aquarium System Black/Gray


----------

